
Hundreds of ‘pink slime’ local news outlets are distributing algorithmic stories - DyslexicAtheist
https://www.cjr.org/tow_center_reports/hundreds-of-pink-slime-local-news-outlets-are-distributing-algorithmic-stories-conservative-talking-points.php
======
ccvannorman
There's nothing illegal about this, right? So currently, this one guy Brian
Timpone is using his wealth to invest in auto-generated stories which have the
potential for massive persuasion in any vote, all 100% legally, and no one
will know the difference (Except those who read this CJR report).

God I love this country!

/s

~~~
ccvannorman
I am mistaken. It appears it _is_ illegal, but the justice system does not
care, as the case highlighted in the article "was dismissed." From the
article:

The extent to which Locality Labs was involved in the business of LGIS and
Newsinator is highlighted in an FEC lawsuit, filed for violating the Federal
Election Campaign Act of 1971 by “re-publishing campaign materials in a format
designed to look like local community papers.” The respondents included the
obvious suspects: the campaign (Khouri for Congress), the PAC (Liberty
Principles), and LGIS (the company publishing the material). In addition, it
also included Locality Labs. These entities were charged with violating the
Federal Election Campaign Act of 1971 by “re-publishing campaign materials in
a format designed to look like local community papers.” The details of the
lawsuit further stipulate that LGIS “contracts with various entities,
including Locality Labs […], to prepare content for publications” including
providing “local and state news in certain geographical areas in Illinois.”
LGIS, however, has full editorial control. The lawsuit was dismissed in July
2019.

------
duelingjello
So the digital equivalent of Sinclair Broadcast Group and their "must run"
local TV conservative propaganda pieces masquerading as "news?"

